# Single-bar what? Columbia maybe?



## 3-speeder (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey everybody I'm wondering what kind of bike I have here. I was thinking Columbia because of the chainring but couldn't find anything like this in my research. Under the loud over paint are a few spots of purple/pink. There was no headbadge but I have a pic of the serial number. I really like the style of this bike. Great candidate for a new paint job when I get the time. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks Columbia with me judging by the sprocket and rear drop outs


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone got any idea of a model or year?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2018)

I’d say it looks Monark, whadya say @MrColumbia ?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 22, 2018)

Not a Columbia. Frame, fork, dropouts and serial number all wrong for Westfield/Columbia. It has similar lines to the mid century Speedliner but that was a lightweight, not balloon tire model.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 22, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> Not a Columbia. Frame, fork, dropouts and serial number all wrong for Westfield/Columbia. It has similar lines to the mid century Speedliner but that was a lightweight, not balloon tire model.




Actually, Columbia did make a Speedliner with balloon  tires. (See attached 1954 ad) At least in 1954, maybe other years around then too.  I've owned a 54 balloon tire Speedliner for over twenty years. But  I agree the bike in question is not Columbia built. Frame construction is completely different in how it was manufactured.



The bike in question was manufactured by Monark. They also had a single bar model in 55 and later, but that bike was a middleweight. If you look at the chipped paint you can see the original fuchsia paint underneath (a metallic purple color). That paint was used on the 55 models. (See attached 1955 Monark ad). The fork and fenders are not Monark and have been changed. 
Even though the 55s were middleweight bikes, Monark was still using up balloon tire frames which is why the rear part of the frame will accommodate a balloon tire. That's why the fork was changed when the bike was rebuilt as a ballooner.  I also have a 55 Monark single bar, although the fuchsia paint is all gone and replaced by rust.  I also put balloon tires on it.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 24, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Actually, Columbia did make a Speedliner with balloon  tires. (See attached 1954 ad) At least in 1954, maybe other years around then too.  I've owned a 54 balloon tire Speedliner for over twenty years. But  I agree the bike in question is not Columbia built. Frame construction is completely different in how it was manufactured.View attachment 742147
> 
> The bike in question was manufactured by Monark. They also had a single bar model in 55 and later, but that bike was a middleweight. If you look at the chipped paint you can see the original fuchsia paint underneath (a metallic purple color). That paint was used on the 55 models. (See attached 1955 Monark ad). The fork and fenders are not Monark and have been changed.
> Even though the 55s were middleweight bikes, Monark was still using up balloon tire frames which is why the rear part of the frame will accommodate a balloon tire. That's why the fork was changed when the bike was rebuilt as a ballooner.  I also have a 55 Monark single bar, although the fuchsia paint is all gone and replaced by rust.  I also put balloon tires on it.View attachment 742148



Thanks for the info and taking the time to look at this. I appreciate it. Those ads are really cool. 
Bob


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey @cds2323 thanks for the help. Looking through my Monark book I found this. The single bar model has the same model number as stamped before the serial number on the underside of the bottom bracket on my bike. I'm learning a lot. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 26, 2018)

I was thinking Speedliner too, until I saw the "SK" prefix! That is a Westfield chain ring though.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 28, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I was thinking Speedliner too, until I saw the "SK" prefix! That is a Westfield chain ring though.




Fenders look to be Columbia as well.  I think someone was trying to throw us off the trail .


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 19, 2018)

So this is one of the bikes that I worked on this summer. Along with overhauling all the bearings I had it sand blasted down to the bare metal and then had it powder coated with a clear coat. I also changed out the seat and added a second coke bottle grip that I found at Memory lane. It rolls really sweet. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Better looking than that pistachio green. 




The light isn't vintage but it needed a new home after I parted out the ladies bike that it was on.


----------

